# Cadian or Catachan?



## Lord Commisar (Sep 13, 2009)

I collect Imperial Guard but I'm not sure whether to do Cadian or Catachan. What are the main differences and which one would you choose?


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

i'd have to say cadian for the nicer looking models IMO


----------



## Swampmonkey (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd agree with PanzerPig, and go with Cadian as I prefer the look of the models. But that said you're the one who'll be spending his hard earned cash on them so you should go with what you think.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

why not mix em up, i did it, and it works
Greetz daafiejjXD


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

Cadian all the way!!!! catachan look like rambo or marbo  . Go with the simple and courageous grunt!


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Mordian. What, that's not an option ? 

Between the two, I'd go with Cadian. In my opinion, they look much better.


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

Cadian...every time

although, if i may add my own, Elysians on FW 

to me, i hate the catachan models, they just look retardingly muscley, 4 inches of muscle make little difference when someone has a gun 
also, i guess i like the 'normal guy' look of cadians, they're just average joes, sent to fight, bit like people who were drafted in ww2, catachans are hard-core dudes, while its cool, its just not my thing


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i use both, cadians as my standard infantry, and catachan's as my vets


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

No Tallarn I'm dissapointed, both of these armies in my less than humble opinion are rather boring, and common as GW' Favorite regiments


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

but if I had to choose I would say Cadian as they are the more Starship trooper-ish models

sorry for double post I messed up the edit function somehow


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Steel Legion FTW!


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Catachan! So much more potential to look crazy awesome!


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Bah, Cadians. The catachans are just too silly looking for my liking.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I voted Catachan even thought I am not a huge fan of there fluff or models. The reason being is I got bored fast with my Cadian as 80% of the guard armys look the same. 
If I had the money I would choose a metal army just to be different.


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

Mordians! Come on! In the grim darkness of the 41st millenium, legions of normal humans have the balls to wear BRIGHT BLUE COATS!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Out of those two choices the Cadians take my vote by a longshot. The Catachan's just have too much of a 1980's action movie feel.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Cadians for some verry pragmatic reasons is my vote:

Cadians get Grenade launchers (as in on the sprue), catachans dont. 
Even if you dont use it, its nice to have.

On top of that, if you dont want any special weapons and are just trying to flesh out your amry with more guardsmen, you can get cadians at 8$/5men, a little over 3/5 the normal price for the large boxes.

To be fair however, catachans get power-sword looking CCws on the sprue, but really painting a chainswords teeth blue works just as well.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think the catachans look pretty dated nowadays. they're basic troopers are pretty old looking and compared to the newer heavy weapons teams, the command squads and the characters you can see a big difference. I am doing a thing for my cadians though that might interest you. fluff wise they are from a deathworld that was previously a manufacturing planet so it is highly urbanised but is now a very hostile place to live through orks, mutants and the like now on the planet. So they wear cadian uniforms but use the catachan officers and have their style of fluff. And for the manufacturing planet style I use vostroyans with the big hats changed to cadian helmets. Worth a try if you're interested.....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't go either, do something interesting.
Sure Cadians look good, and you can do an interesting scheme and stuff, but why not be that awesome guy and convert _every single model??_

In the IG fluff section of the BRB, there's a list of all different Guard regiments, look at them.
Personally I'm gonna do the Athonian Tunnel Rats.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Catachan. Didn't we have exactly the same thread already?

Don't get me wrong, its a good question...but this just feels like deja vu

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32759

I'd pick Catachan anyday, mostly because I still use the old Catachan rules and I'd give up Warhammer before I give up the Catachan rules. 

We are more expensive, in less quantaties and have absolutely no tanks, but a Catachan is worth a handful of Cadians and at least a Marine in a toe-to-toe fight.
In Jungle, a Catachan is 10 Cadians and about 3 Marines. Plus we get shit loads of Demo packs.
Fluff wise, Catachans easily beat Marines in arm wrestles and take on whole regiments by themselves.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

catachans all the way.

while cadians have a flak vest save, the catachans have a "flex" save. and strangely its the same....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

CommissarHorn said:


> We are more expensive, in less quantaties and have absolutely no tanks, but a Catachan is worth a handful of Cadians and at least a Marine in a toe-to-toe fight.
> In Jungle, a Catachan is 10 Cadians and about 3 Marines. Plus we get shit loads of Demo packs.
> Fluff wise, Catachans easily beat Marines in arm wrestles and take on whole regiments by themselves.


Old rules are old.
I just don't like the old codices, they make me uneasy because they're incompatible.

And HOW THE FUCK could a Catachan beat a Marine in an arm wrestling match?
Catachans may be fucking tough, but they aren't biologically engineered to be fucking tough.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

just mix the cadians and the catachans up, it gives a good looking, unique and interesting army, i've mixed up everything i could get my hands on, even tau :shok:,it works for me, just say they are either renegades, or a rogue trader's army(seriously, those guys can use EVERYThING and ANYONE, even marines....)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Cadian for me- Who doesnt like 40K Spartans?:so_happy:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Old rules are old.
> I just don't like the old codices, they make me uneasy because they're incompatible.
> 
> And HOW THE FUCK could a Catachan beat a Marine in an arm wrestling match?
> Catachans may be fucking tough, but they aren't biologically engineered to be fucking tough.


becourse there all called CHUCK.....................lol


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

Catachans might beat marines in an arm restle...but i bet when the defeated (and humilated) marine pulls out his bolter the catachan wont be laughing :biggrin:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

ahh, but as there all called chuck, he will take the hit on his beard, then beat the crap out of the marine..............lol


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm with Commissar *Volstav*on this one. I like a lot of the lesser used Regiments like the Mordian Iron Guard and such.
Cadians look good, but are a bit more 'standard' or average. Just simple guys in flak jackets.
Catachans are all Rambo.

Valhallans are pretty cool too.

edited to clarify - there are too many Commissars here!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cadians, hands down. When you think of the guard, you think of soldiers. Cadians look just like soldiers, and I personally can relate with them much more than the muscley missfits of the catachan.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Definitely Cadians, not only are their models a hell of a lot better than the Catachans IMO but fluffwise they just seem more interesting to me, having to have to face off the forces of Chaos almost daily and plus you can relate them a lot more since each one is considered expandable, in comparison to Catachans which aren't since they are a lot more elite and experienced. The whole rambo-vietnam style just really doesn't seem that cool.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

fynn said:


> ahh, but as there all called chuck, he will take the hit on his beard, then beat the crap out of the marine..............lol


Chuck isn't cool, he's just a big loser who pretends to be tough.
Jackie Chan is so much tougher.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd say go with Cadian models, but only because they are more flexible. Catachans are only worth it if you are going to play catachan-style.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> You can't shout "_Get to tha Choppa!_" If your a Cadian...


There, all solved


----------



## ChapterMaster22 (Jul 15, 2008)

I would choose cadian they look awsome:biggrin:


----------

